# New VAC Ctr of Excellence on Chronic Pain announced



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2019)

This from the info-machine …


> *VAC announces creation of second Centre of Excellence *
> 
> Today the Honourable Lawrence MacAulay, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, announced the funding for the Centre of Excellence on Chronic Pain at McMaster University. The Centre of Excellence will focus on the creation and distribution of knowledge and research on chronic pain, one of the most prevalent health concerns among the Canadian Veteran population.
> 
> ...


More @ link

The first COE announced?  Here, if you're interested.


----------

